# Looking for Job Agency - help!



## Pat2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

I'm a mid range IT engineer based in Ireland looking to move away to see more of the world, but the job sites I am seeing either 1) have strong perference for people already living local to the job or 2) have a small number of jobs with infrequent updates, 
my question is, does anyone know of a good starting point, 
I've been looking everywhere from UAE to UK,
anyone have any clever ideas? Thanks!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

you can come to here and put ad in gulfnews and they will call you to make an interview

or you can search from your place in gulfnews and send your cv to the companys 


if you want any help more give me a pm i will help you if i can


----------



## Pat2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the advice - much appreciated. I've a feeling the job market in the region isn't as bouyant as I had hoped for


----------



## screwballs9 (Jul 12, 2009)

*regarding JOBS!*

hey DUDE,
Go to facebook and join this group called fr recruitment!
Its a really nice group coz des ppl send u info's about different types of jobs related to your cv!
am sure they will be able to help you out! 
the contact info of the person who you should be contacting and all that is given in the group's home page itself! 

ALL DA BEST!








Pat2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a mid range IT engineer based in Ireland looking to move away to see more of the world, but the job sites I am seeing either 1) have strong perference for people already living local to the job or 2) have a small number of jobs with infrequent updates,
> my question is, does anyone know of a good starting point,
> ...


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

*Jobs on Al-Futtaim Website*



Pat2000 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a mid range IT engineer based in Ireland looking to move away to see more of the world, but the job sites I am seeing either 1) have strong perference for people already living local to the job or 2) have a small number of jobs with infrequent updates,
> my question is, does anyone know of a good starting point,
> ...


I

It's a start, good luck on your search.


----------

